#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Αξιολόγηση λογισμικού Surveymaster

## georgia2

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.
Μήπως έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το πρόγραμμα Surveymaster;
Είναι πρακτικό για τοπογραφικές εφαρμογές;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## τοπογεο

οχι αλλα το θελω πολυ να το δω στη πραξη πολυ ακριβο ομως

----------

